# Deep Impact from JCK?



## Ruso (Jul 28, 2016)

Does anybody have any experience with the subject? Looks fairlly good on paper but many do.... :/


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 29, 2016)

I think maybe benuser had got one?


----------



## Matus (Jul 29, 2016)

The name sounds a bit ... Kickstarter-ish


----------



## SousVideLoca (Jul 29, 2016)

Matus said:


> The name sounds a bit ... Kickstarter-ish



Toss in an Instagram photo of a metrosexual with a perfectly groomed beard and a plaid shirt, and you've got the sorry ass state of "hand made knives 2016" just about perfect.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 29, 2016)

:detective:


----------



## Benuser (Jul 29, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> I think maybe benuser had got one?



Yes, I have the 210mm gyuto. Very well made, consistent grinding, very thin behind the edge. AS a bit finer grained than with others, no brittleness, exceptional edge retention on poly boards. F&F excellent, in accordance with the price point.


----------



## Ruso (Jul 29, 2016)

Benuser said:


> Yes, I have the 210mm gyuto. Very well made, consistent grinding, very thin behind the edge. AS a bit finer grained than with others, no brittleness, exceptional edge retention on poly boards. F&F excellent, in accordance with the price point.



Benuser, thanks for sharing. Do you have a choil shot by any chance? Also, how does the taper goes, Koki states on the site that the width is 2mm, I assume it's just the width by the handle...


----------



## Benuser (Jul 30, 2016)

https://s19.postimg.org/taty5sg2r/DSC_0100.jpg
https://s19.postimg.org/dbbam8k0z/DSC_0102.jpg

Sorry for the poor pics.
Almost no distal taper to be seen from the spine. Forward part noticeably thinner ground.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 30, 2016)

Please be aware this is about the 210mm. No idea about the 240 which is much heavier.


----------



## Ruso (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks Benuser. 
So, overall looks it's a good buy for the money?


----------



## Benuser (Jul 31, 2016)

Sure. I would buy it again with no hesitation.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 1, 2016)

But at this price point -- $175 -- you might consider as well a carbon mono-steel by Prendergast as the Pound Sterling has dropped.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/26011-UK-European-Passaround!
Very different, heavier, with a very pronounced distal taper, tip a bit higher, slightly better food release. More a -- very good -- European knive with no fingerguard, vs. a typical gyuto.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 1, 2016)

That one's still not quite in the price range XD I have a 9.5inch from Dan on the way for 245+15 GPB which was around $350 USD last week


----------



## Benuser (Aug 1, 2016)

The passarounder was GPB 215, IIRC, VAT incl. but I haven't verified. Sorry guys, and thanks to you, Foodie.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 1, 2016)

@Foody: but you're not supposed to pay European VAT, aren't you??


----------



## foody518 (Aug 1, 2016)

Going off of this page http://danprendergastknives.com/order/ there doesn't really seem to be a incl. VAT/excl. VAT price.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 1, 2016)

Customers within the Union pay VAT. From abroad they don't. The European seller should deduct it from the price.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 1, 2016)

UK VAT rate is 20%.


----------



## Dan P. (Aug 2, 2016)

Sadly I make less than £60,000 a year (  ), so I am not required to be VAT registered in the UK.

Thus,* I do not charge VAT.*

For the record, all the passarounds were 9.5" which are the same price as foody518 quoted above.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying, Dan. In other EU countries the exemption only applies to really very small businesses. In The Netherlands e.g. only if you were to pay less than 1.345 VAT per annum. 
Sorry for creating some confusion in this matter.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 2, 2016)

I should have asked Dan before.


----------

